# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل attach نشدن فایل mdf به sql server

## ali-kia

با سلام
موقع اتچ کردن فایل mdf اررور میده!!! کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## salmanbnd

سلام
شاید به خاطر آدرس فایل باشه که حروف فارسی داره
پوشه *تاکسی تلفنی*!

----------


## mgh64120

سلام دوستان
من هم همین مشکل رو در نسخه Express2012 دارم. یه دیتابیس ایجاد کرده و وقتی اون رو Detach میکنم و میخوام دوباره Attach کنم همین پیغام دوستمون رو میده و اتچ نمیشه و پیغام Access is denied میده. جهت اطلاع آدرس فایل فارسی نیست.
عکس پیغام خطا در ادامه . ممنون از توجه شما

----------


## dariavosh

سلام دوستان منم همین مشکلو دارم، فقط وقتی دیتابیس را تو درایو C کپی میکنم از اونجا attach میشه یعنی فقط دیتابیسم از درایو سی attach میشه، نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست!

----------


## espootin

سلام.
اگه مشکلتون مانند پست قبل هست ، که باید دسترسی لازم رو بدین، در واقع مشکل اینه که اسکیول سرور نمی تونه اون فایل رو بخونه و باید به کاربرتون دسترسی full control را بدید ،‌در صورتی هم که جواب نداد به کاربر everyone دسترسی لازم را بدهید.

در صورتی که متن خطا را بگذارید، می توان دقیق تر نظر داد.

موفق باشید./

----------


## dariavosh

دوستان کاری که دوست عزیزمون espootin فرمودن انجام دادم مشکل حل شد. :تشویق:

----------

